# Help! House hunting, Northern Lazio



## Heather 88 (Feb 8, 2014)

Aiuto! Can someone please give me some info on the Northern Lazio Tuscia region? We are house hunting next week in Farnese, Grotte di castro, Acquapendente and Orte (possibly other towns). We like the proximity to Tuscany and Umbria. I'm starting to feel a bit nervous. If someone has knowledge on these towns and/or advice on reputable immobiliare, PLEASE get back to me soon!!


----------

